# Community > RIP >  Herbie Hansen

## wtd

Herbert Henry (Herbie) Hansen: (proudly of Stewart Island) On Wednesday, January 4, 2023, in Christchurch, Herbie lifted anchor and drifted peacefully away on his final voyage.  Herbie took over from his Dad as skipper of the MV Kiwi and later Southern Isle and will be well known to many whitetail hunters.

----------


## trooper90

A great guy took us to our block Bungaree in 1984 RIP

----------


## Micky Duck

rest easy old boy..may all your seas be smooth and all the rum a fine vintage.

----------


## SF90

Better than half of this discussion on Herbie has gone and got itself somewhere else - contributed to it before this one appeared - he had some fans  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## wtd

> Better than half of this discussion on Herbie has gone and got itself somewhere else - contributed to it before this one appeared - he had some fans


where else?

----------


## outdoorlad

https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....-hanson-89983/

----------

